# Newman's Own dry dog Food.



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

I am still in the planning stage for getting a poodle Puppy and am researching dry foods. Has anyone tried Newman's own. I was in my natural food market and saw the food and the ingredients looked good.


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

I just looked it up, it is only a 3.5 star, so I guess it is not that good of a food.


----------

